

TEDX – Making technology disappear using Artificial Intelligence - oulipo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U88Ya9krtBk&index=4&list=PLsRNoUx8w3rPCQOnoCHxDJPVjLrgyLfnj

======
milesray3000
Cool vision !

